# funny pith



## Karda (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, I just cut some maple logs and the pith looks quite dark. I thought it might be diseae but when I cut through it that is the color of the pith, could it be red maple here are some pics. It is an old tree that was blow down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 14, 2018)

Karda said:


> Hi, I just cut some maple logs and the pith looks quite dark.


Weird.

Calling @Mr. Peet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 15, 2018)

Does being in a Cemetery have anything to do with the Black Heart ??


----------



## Karda (Jul 15, 2018)

gee I never thought of that


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes, red maple. The heart color is dark, but being in a place continually altered by 'man', it could have easily had influences. Iron, injury and infection are possible. How did it smell? How long does the dark color run? Does it brown up as it dries?


----------



## Karda (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi, I couldn't smell the wood if it did smell. from what I have seen of the wood that has been cut up the color runs through out the tree. The tree was blown down. in the pieces that I cut the heart wood and pith isn't as dark as the picture, it is a blackish gray the very center is lighter could be a little brown. The tree has been down less than month as far as I know. there were some green leaves in the branches not cut from the tree yet. The picture of leaves I posted are an example


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 16, 2018)

I've seen many 'Red maple' with dark heartwood. Many of those that looked black dried to a greenish brown or a streaked appearance like that in false ambrosia. Those that were black and stayed black had iron or structural damage during growth. Enjoy what you have. Most dark heart red maple rot out before use.


----------



## Karda (Jul 16, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2018)

We took down a maple about 8 years ago that was black in the middle in our front yard, as we got further up it was less and less healthy, Wondering if it had something to do with the tree dying, might explain why it blew down if it wasn't doing well.


----------



## Karda (Jul 16, 2018)

that is very possible, one chunk I looked had the pith rotting the length of the piece and it was an older tree


----------

